# Safety Discharger for muzzleloaders



## hawgrider1200 (Mar 6, 2010)

I just got one. I am tickled pink to have it too. Beats the heck outa trying to screw a ball puller into a lead projectile to have it expand from the screw going into the bullet and wedging it into the rifleing of the barrel. Just a little poof with the CO2 and ur problem is gone. I never would have heard about it except for the great members of GON.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Mar 10, 2010)

hey hawgrider1200, how bout a little more info. how it works,web site, or where did you get it. i had a charge in my bp from the last week of hunting season, and discharged it last week.


----------



## RangerJ (Mar 15, 2010)

I have had one for several years Cabellas and Bass Pro have them. I  think mine is a Traditions. Works real well.


----------

